# Hosepipe ban



## Birker2020 (3 August 2022)

There is a hosepipe ban in Kent and East Sussex starting on 12th August.

I wonder whether with the current weather conditions this will cascade across the country before long?


----------



## bonny (3 August 2022)

Nobody should be using a hosepipe anyway, we are such a wasteful lot.


----------



## stangs (3 August 2022)

There should be a hosepipe ban for all of the SE, if not most of England, imo.


----------



## planete (3 August 2022)

Hosepipe ban in Hampshire from August 5th.


----------



## Barton Bounty (3 August 2022)

I think Scotland has had one hosepipe ban in my lifetime haha 😂


----------



## meleeka (3 August 2022)

It doesn’t apply to most essential things such as animal water.  I think most people will ignore it anyway tbh.


----------



## Tiddlypom (3 August 2022)

I'm surprised that they are leaving the ban as late as they are.

Lawn sprinklers should be permanently banned IMHO. A parched lawn will always bounce back.


----------



## Lindylouanne (3 August 2022)

I’ve just driven past a neighbour cleaning his car with a hosepipe. So wasteful, we’ve had no more than a few spots of rain today and nothing meaningful in terms of puddles for a week and they disappeared in an hour. It’s going to take more than a winter of rainfall to refill the reservoirs and rivers again.


----------



## MuddyMonster (3 August 2022)

I know using a hose to provide drinking water for animals is usually OK but is using a hose to fill a bin to soak hay going to be OK?


----------



## Barton Bounty (3 August 2022)

MuddyMonster said:



			I know using a hose to provide drinking water for animals is usually OK but is using a hose to fill a bin to soak hay going to be OK?
		
Click to expand...

Id say yes, its still animal welfare 😊


----------



## ycbm (3 August 2022)

There is no shortage of water in the North.

There have been photos of northern reservoirs which are empty.  These are almost always photos of the highest in a chain of linked reservoirs,  where they keep the lower ones full to reduce surface area and limit surface water evaporation. Levels are pretty much normal for the time of year.

The big problem in the South East is that people fought so hard to prevent the building of a big new reservoir which is badly needed to service all the new housing and the increased population. This has been being fought over for decades. 

https://news.oxfordshire.gov.uk/oxf...or-giant-reservoir-plan-to-be-scrapped-again/


----------



## Smitty (3 August 2022)

I'm in Somerset and yesterday car washes were still operating (disclaimer:. I don't use them, I wait for rain, go out with bucket of car shampoo, wash car and let rain rinse it off - I'm far too mean 😄), but surely they are not at all necessary.  

I feel justified in watering my Tom's, lettuce and beans but nothing else.


----------



## Goldenstar (3 August 2022)

Car washes are necessary to those who pay their rent and mortgages because of them .


----------



## bonny (3 August 2022)

Goldenstar said:



			Car washes are necessary to those who pay their rent and mortgages because of them .
		
Click to expand...

If we run out of water then they will have to find alternatives, washing cars really isn’t a priority or shouldn’t be.


----------



## Goldenstar (3 August 2022)

Easy for you to say , as you clear don’t run a car wash .
There’s is not reason for this country with the exception of the south east to be short of water . The water companies let millions of gallons day run away through badly maintained infrastructure.


----------



## bonny (3 August 2022)

Goldenstar said:



			Easy for you to say , as you clear don’t run a car wash .
There’s is not reason for this country with the exception of the south east to be short of water . The water companies let millions of gallons day run away through badly maintained infrastructure.
		
Click to expand...

Always someone else’s fault 😁


----------



## Goldenstar (3 August 2022)

bonny said:



			Always someone else’s fault 😁
		
Click to expand...

Yeh , and it’s always ok to laid back when someone else’s livelihood gets closed down


----------



## bonny (3 August 2022)

Goldenstar said:



			Yeh , and it’s always ok to laid back when someone else’s livelihood gets closed down
		
Click to expand...

Do you really believe that with the climate changing and the population going up that what we should be concerned about is people who own car washing companies or do you think the problem might just be a bit bigger than that ? Times change, businesses come and go but we all might not if we don’t take measures to alter our lifestyles. Having a clean car is a low priority in my view.


----------



## meleeka (3 August 2022)

Lots of comments locally about the amount of water wasted through leaks.  There’s also lots of “I’ll do as I’m told when the water companies stop polluting our water”.  Only last week they let (allegedly) treated waste out on beaches which are tourist areas.   They usually blame it on heavy rainfall, but can’t use that excluse this time.

There’s just too many people down here in the South


----------



## Goldenstar (3 August 2022)

meleeka said:



			Lots of comments locally about the amount of water wasted through leaks.  There’s also lots of “I’ll do as I’m told when the water companies stop polluting our water”.  Only last week they let (allegedly) treated waste out on beaches which are tourist areas.   They usually blame it on heavy rainfall, but can’t use that excluse this time.

There’s just too many people down here in the South 

Click to expand...

There is extreme pressure caused by population density in the SE and it’s caused by out of date last century or the century before systems for collecting and storing water ,you can argue in some areas the cost of repairing mains leaks is disproportionate because the areas are well supplied with water .In the SE however this is not so it’s been clear to anyone with half  a brain that if you keep adding population in a dry area you need to increase capacity .
If places like Istanbul can keep the water on( although spectacular mains leaks where a feature of life when I lived there ) there’s no excuse except short term thinking and laziness.
It’s going to get hotter the SE in particular is going to need more water and the water companies need to get going .
They can start by stopping mains leaks .


----------



## Keith_Beef (3 August 2022)

meleeka said:



			There’s just too many people down here in the South
		
Click to expand...

That's what I've been saying for the past forty years. Too many people for the available resources.

Car wash facilities can capture the run-off water, filter it and use it again; they don't need to use drinkable water for that.


----------



## Bob notacob (4 August 2022)

People tend to notice the leaks in dry weather . Why? Because dry weather causes leaks. Ground shrinks and contracts busting pipe , then the water companies have to boost the pressure to maintain flow and prevent back flow of contamination into the system ,so more leaks. 
   Meanwhile on the home front, Bob and his herd haven't helped . This trough aint filling fast enough says Bob! A couple of burly henchhorses toss the trough across the field and leave the feed pipe as a drinking fountain. This is soon followed by similar action amongst the mare,s herd! . Would love to post the photos but cant.


----------



## MuddyMonster (4 August 2022)

Barton Bounty said:



			Id say yes, its still animal welfare 😊
		
Click to expand...

Fingers crossed this is the case 🤞


----------



## Goldenstar (4 August 2022)

25% of water goes out through leaks that is treated water whereenergy and chemicals have been used in processing .
That’s nuts and the current situation proves it .


----------



## Goldenstar (4 August 2022)

bonny said:



			Do you really believe that with the climate changing and the population going up that what we should be concerned about is people who own car washing companies or do you think the problem might just be a bit bigger than that ? Times change, businesses come and go but we all might not if we don’t take measures to alter our lifestyles. Having a clean car is a low priority in my view.
		
Click to expand...

Yes we always need to worry about people losing there livelihoods.


----------



## Barton Bounty (4 August 2022)

The rain that fell on myself  and BB yesterday would have kept him going for a week


----------



## dogatemysalad (4 August 2022)

We have had rain everyday since those two hot days a couple of weeks ago. The water butts are filling too quickly and we're draining them off into a very full, large pond.
The UK is more than the densely populated South of England.


----------



## Goldenstar (4 August 2022)

Of course it is and that is why mains leaks are a more complicated thing than the headline figure,a leak in Hampshire is clearly more serious than a leak in Northumberland ( where it’s pouring btw ).
However ,that water pouring away where ever it is has been treated and energy and that energy is wasted when it leaks away before use .


----------



## Orangehorse (4 August 2022)

We have been waiting for weeks for a leak from the meter to be stopped.  And that is after they had one go back in the spring.


----------



## Amymay (4 August 2022)

No hosepipe ban here in Wales (and luckily we have a stream that we use for the garden. )

But until the water companies actually fix the millions of tons of water leaking every year I’m afraid I’d be sticking two fingers up at them and using my water in any way I see fit.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (4 August 2022)

ycbm said:



			There is no shortage of water in the North.

There have been photos of northern reservoirs which are empty.  These are almost always photos of the highest in a chain of linked reservoirs,  where they keep the lower ones full to reduce surface area and limit surface water evaporation. Levels are pretty much normal for the time of year.
		
Click to expand...


In the extreme heat recently, there were pictures if Aysgarth Falls (Yorks Dales) completely dry. We had rain the next week and the Falls were running again


----------



## J&S (4 August 2022)

In Devon there was an article in the local paper:  please would all locals reduce their water usage/consumption by 5 litres a day to be able to accomodate the tourists!!  Make what you will of that!


----------



## Odyssey (4 August 2022)

We need to radically rethink our water usage as individuals, it's about so much more than just hosepipes. It's considered the norm to shower or bath every day, and wash our clothes after being worn once, but it really isn't necessary most of the time. A shower every other day is usually quite sufficient for most people, though obviously It's different in hot summer weather, or if you sweat a lot through exercise. You can just wash the necessary bits in between. It's not good for the skin or hair to use harsh detergents on them every day, anyway, and they're also causing damage to the environment. 

Clothes can usually be worn several times before washing, as long as they haven't got dirty or stained, and nobody will know. Washing clothes releases more plastics and chemical detergents into the ecosystem, as well as using lots of water. We've got into these ways that are wasting so much water unnecessarily and causing toxic pollution, and we really need to change!


----------



## Amymay (4 August 2022)

We need to radically rethink our water usage as individuals,
		
Click to expand...

Do we?  Or do the companies that are in charge of supplying water to our taps need to run things better?

On an island surrounded by water and covered in the water, this should never be an issue.


----------



## Odyssey (4 August 2022)

Amymay said:



			Do we?  Or do the companies that are in charge of supplying water to our taps need to run things better?

On an island surrounded by water and covered in the water, this should never be an issue.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not just talking about this country, water shortage is a global problem, which is going to continue to get worse. Even in my very dry part of the country, we have little to worry about compared with much of the world. Of course the water companies need to tackle leakage urgently too, it's not either or. The chemical pollution caused by so much over washing is relevant, too, we need to be addressing all areas of our lives. The way the "rich" countries are living is totally unsustainable in every way, and far too polluting.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (4 August 2022)

J&S said:



			In Devon there was an article in the local paper:  please would all locals reduce their water usage/consumption by 5 litres a day to be able to accomodate the tourists!!  Make what you will of that!
		
Click to expand...

^^^ I'm in Devon (East) and on metered water which I pay hugely for.

Am currently hosing down the horses every day with a sprayer device on the hosepipe in the yard. 

They can lump it or like it, but keeping the horses cool is a welfare issue. Period. And I will continue to do it whilst this hot weather persists. They can do what they like about it. End of.


----------



## sarcasm_queen (4 August 2022)

The bans only apply to people who are with certain water companies though. If you’re on a private water supply for example, you’re allowed to just carry on as normal


----------



## shortstuff99 (4 August 2022)

Amymay said:



			Do we?  Or do the companies that are in charge of supplying water to our taps need to run things better?

On an island surrounded by water and covered in the water, this should never be an issue.
		
Click to expand...

This gets said a lot but often forgets that desalination is horrifically energy consumptive and would make bills astronomical.

Water doesn't fall evenly either, so have to pump it from wetter areas, this also costs money and energy.

Yes I would love for there to be more investment from water companies but it is difficult. Water pipes have been in place for centuries, trying to find half of them is impossible and then when you do find them no one in the public wants the inconvenience when trying to fix them!


----------



## Goldenstar (4 August 2022)

sarcasm_queen said:



			The bans only apply to people who are with certain water companies though. If you’re on a private water supply for example, you’re allowed to just carry on as normal
		
Click to expand...

Of course it’s your water if you own the supply .


----------



## Carrottom (4 August 2022)

Goldenstar said:



			Of course it’s your water if you own the supply .
		
Click to expand...

Agreed, and if you don't have mains water you have to be very careful with it.


----------



## Goldenstar (5 August 2022)

Of course you do and unlike the water companies you can’t afford to pour it away .


----------



## Fred66 (5 August 2022)

MiJodsR2BlinkinTite said:



			^^^ I'm in Devon (East) and on metered water which I pay hugely for.

Am currently hosing down the horses every day with a sprayer device on the hosepipe in the yard.

They can lump it or like it, but keeping the horses cool is a welfare issue. Period. And I will continue to do it whilst this hot weather persists. They can do what they like about it. End of.
		
Click to expand...

No it’s not. Unless horses are competing and need cooling off afterwards then there is absolutely no need to wash them for cooling them down. Provide them with shade and if you need to exercise them do it first thing or last thing outside of the heat of the day


----------



## CanteringCarrot (5 August 2022)

Fred66 said:



			No it’s not. Unless horses are competing and need cooling off afterwards then there is absolutely no need to wash them for cooling them down. Provide them with shade and if you need to exercise them do it first thing or last thing outside of the heat of the day
		
Click to expand...

I agree with this. Even yesterday when it was 37°C here my horse didn't break a sweat or seem all that uncomfortable in his shelter. If he were standing there sweating or breathing heavier, then I absolutely would've hosed him down, but he was fine. I was the one sweating profusely while doing chores 😅


----------



## GoldenWillow (5 August 2022)

We have leaks running for a number of days more usually weeks around us. A neighbour has a leak that ha been reported numerous times over the last few weeks, it's still going with no sign of any repairs. Every year we lose our water supply a number of times due to burst pipes. I find it astonishing that there is so little mention about the amount of water lost each year in this way. Like others have said,  in our area we have had plenty of rain but it is still water that has used resources to be suitable for drinking, in areas that do not have the rainfall we have it is even more important.


----------



## Sossigpoker (5 August 2022)

bonny said:



			If we run out of water then they will have to find alternatives, washing cars really isn’t a priority or shouldn’t be.
		
Click to expand...

What about window cleaners who use distilled water in the reach Pole?


----------



## claret09 (5 August 2022)

meanwhile HS2 is wasting millions of litres of water!!!!!


----------



## scats (6 August 2022)

I’m always somewhat bemused that a planet that is 3/4 oceans (or thereabouts) has to ever struggle for water.  
If we can turn sewage into drinking water, can we not have a system to steal a bit from the oceans if and when needed?
I realise it’s probably not that simple but it’s always baffled me.


----------



## shortstuff99 (6 August 2022)

scats said:



			I’m always somewhat bemused that a planet that is 3/4 oceans (or thereabouts) has to ever struggle for water. 
If we can turn sewage into drinking water, can we not have a system to steal a bit from the oceans if and when needed?
I realise it’s probably not that simple but it’s always baffled me.
		
Click to expand...

You can turn sea water to drinking water but desalination and the removal of a heck of a lot of pollution in the ocean costs so much money and energy that it is not (currently) viable for customers.


----------



## Keith_Beef (6 August 2022)

scats said:



			I’m always somewhat bemused that a planet that is 3/4 oceans (or thereabouts) has to ever struggle for water.  
If we can turn sewage into drinking water, can we not have a system to steal a bit from the oceans if and when needed?
I realise it’s probably not that simple but it’s always baffled me.
		
Click to expand...

Gaia figured this out literally ages ago. Water evaporates from the oceans, condenses and falls back into the land.

😛


----------



## ycbm (6 August 2022)

shortstuff99 said:



			You can turn sea water to drinking water but desalination and the removal of a heck of a lot of pollution in the ocean costs so much money and energy that it is not (currently) viable for customers.
		
Click to expand...


Thames Water customers are paying for a desalination plant for use in extreme drought,  which can't be used (I was reading yesterday)  because it wasn't designed to handle the varying salt levels found in water from a tidal estuary! 

What!?


----------



## shortstuff99 (6 August 2022)

ycbm said:



			Thames Water customers are paying for a desalination plant for use in extreme drought,  which can't be used (I was reading yesterday)  because it wasn't designed to handle the varying salt levels found in water from a tidal estuary!

What!?
		
Click to expand...

Sounds about right for them 😅. That's why it isn't so easy to just have a desalination plant, sounds simple as salt water in, take salt out, clean drinking water but it is reasonably complicated.


----------



## scats (6 August 2022)

Keith_Beef said:



			Gaia figured this out literally ages ago. Water evaporates from the oceans, condenses and falls back into the land.

😛
		
Click to expand...

Ah, but why can’t we speed up that process when it gets stuck in the evaporation bit 😂


----------



## luckyoldme (6 August 2022)

MiJodsR2BlinkinTite said:



			^^^ I'm in Devon (East) and on metered water which I pay hugely for.

Am currently hosing down the horses every day with a sprayer device on the hosepipe in the yard.

They can lump it or like it, but keeping the horses cool is a welfare issue. Period. And I will continue to do it whilst this hot weather persists. They can do what they like about it. End of.
		
Click to expand...

This has echoes of the covid excuses.


----------



## planete (6 August 2022)

Our yard has removed the hoses and we now use bucket and sponge when needed.  I am perfectly happy with this.  At no point has my black cob looked distressed by the heat.


----------



## Keith_Beef (6 August 2022)

scats said:



			Ah, but why can’t we speed up that process when it gets stuck in the evaporation bit 😂
		
Click to expand...

Global warming will probably increase the evaporation stages of the cycle, but the stage where the rain  falls on the land is predicted to be less predictable.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (6 August 2022)

scats said:



			I’m always somewhat bemused that a planet that is 3/4 oceans (or thereabouts) has to ever struggle for water. 
If we can turn sewage into drinking water, can we not have a system to steal a bit from the oceans if and when needed?
I realise it’s probably not that simple but it’s always baffled me.
		
Click to expand...


I'm not sure that many people actually understand the water cycle!


----------



## scats (6 August 2022)

Pearlsasinger said:



			I'm not sure that many people actually understand the water cycle!
		
Click to expand...

Obviously rain comes from the sea, but i would have thought that some sort of system could be put in place to be able to pump some out during times of drought.  
Just a musing.  We can put people on the moon, so it doesn’t seem too far a stretch to me.


----------



## magicmoments (7 August 2022)

Tiddlypom said:



			I'm surprised that they are leaving the ban as late as they are.

Lawn sprinklers should be permanently banned IMHO. A parched lawn will always bounce back.
		
Click to expand...

Actually it won't always spring back.  A customer's of mine hadn't a year and a half later.  Perhaps the exception.


----------



## Sossigpoker (8 August 2022)

luckyoldme said:



			This has echoes of the covid excuses.
		
Click to expand...

Caring for animals is allowed even under a hosepipe ban. This includes hosing them down to cool them down.


----------



## Lindylouanne (8 August 2022)

We aren’t under a ban as of yet but I have a large pond in the garden which has an abundance of wildlife, not only the fish but grass snakes, newts, frogs, voles and mice and is a watering hole for dragon flies, hornets and the birds. I read today that you can’t fill a pond with a hose and I completely understand why but mine is a haven for so many animals who would be waterless if I allowed it to dry up.


----------



## luckyoldme (8 August 2022)

Sossigpoker said:



			Caring for animals is allowed even under a hosepipe ban. This includes hosing them down to cool them down.
		
Click to expand...

No it doesn't, not in the context that I was replying too. It's not necessary to hose horses down every day.
That's someone who is going to do exactly what they want them look for some excuse to justify it.


----------



## Carrottom (8 August 2022)

I understand your wish to keep your pond but do you need to use a hose? Would a couple of buckets of water morning and evening keep it going? I water my veg with water used to wash veg and harvested rainwater. Also I have been told that tap water isn't good for pondlife.


----------



## Sossigpoker (8 August 2022)

luckyoldme said:



			No it doesn't, not in the context that I was replying too. It's not necessary to hose horses down every day.
That's someone who is going to do exactly what they want them look for some excuse to justify it.
		
Click to expand...

I am cold hosing mine every day in this heat. I think later in the week every horse at my yard will be getting cold showers.


----------



## luckyoldme (8 August 2022)

Sossigpoker said:



			I am cold hosing mine every day in this heat. I think later in the week every horse at my yard will be getting cold showers.
		
Click to expand...

That's ok if there's not a hosepipe ban .


----------



## criso (8 August 2022)

Horse and hound today clarified what is allowed in a hosepipe ban 


Washing horses down with a hosepipe
Filling up water troughs and buckets with a hosepipe
Cleaning out lorries, trailers and stables with a hosepipe

You would expect people to be  sensible about whether  a horse needs hosing but it's due to get hot again this week and depending on where you are in the uk and your set up, then it may be necessary.


----------



## Lindylouanne (8 August 2022)

Carrottom said:



			I understand your wish to keep your pond but do you need to use a hose? Would a couple of buckets of water morning and evening keep it going? I water my veg with water used to wash veg and harvested rainwater. Also I have been told that tap water isn't good for pondlife.
		
Click to expand...


It’s very large and even using all the water butts in the garden it wouldn’t make any difference to the levels. In the past when I’ve had to top it up with the hose it has taken most of the day, something I don’t like to do due to the PH of tap water. At the moment it’s not critical but has dropped about 2 feet so I’m hoping we get some meaningful rainfall in the next month or so. So the wildlife such as the hedgehogs who now can’t reach the water don’t go thirsty I’m filling containers and placing them around the edge.


----------



## Sossigpoker (9 August 2022)

luckyoldme said:



			That's ok if there's not a hosepipe ban .
		
Click to expand...

It is still OK under a hosepipe ban as care of animals is permitted.


----------



## CanteringCarrot (9 August 2022)

How hot is getting that it really requires people to hose (non working?) horses every day? I might consider clipping if they're struggling that badly.

Mine "runs hot" but even he has dealt well with the heat and not needed hosing when just standing around, but I've seen people seemingly panic when a horse is dry (because it's not hot or bothered about the heat) or has very little sweat, but normal breathing and is otherwise ok, but they've (the human) felt hot. It's sort of like when people over rug because they're (the human) cold. 

There are also some "cooling spots" on the horse that can be rinsed or sponged with cold water and that helps vs a full on hose down with the hosepipe, if you want to cool the horse while trying to use less water.


----------



## TGM (9 August 2022)

HappyHollyDays said:



			We aren’t under a ban as of yet but I have a large pond in the garden which has an abundance of wildlife, not only the fish but grass snakes, newts, frogs, voles and mice and is a watering hole for dragon flies, hornets and the birds. I read today that you can’t fill a pond with a hose and I completely understand why but mine is a haven for so many animals who would be waterless if I allowed it to dry up.
		
Click to expand...

If you do get a hosepipe ban then check the details of the ban on the water supply company's website.  Ours states that you can top up a pond with a hose 'where this is unavoidable and for the welfare of the fish'.   Whereas if you had dug a new pond you would not be able to fill that up with a hose whilst the ban is in place.


----------



## luckyoldme (9 August 2022)

Sossigpoker said:



			It is still OK under a hosepipe ban as care of animals is permitted.
		
Click to expand...

It's just a matter of opinion.
I personally don't think that a non working horse needs hosing  down every day unless it's overheating or has a specific health need .
Obviously you have a different opinion.
I can live with that.


----------



## meleeka (9 August 2022)

A local water company had just imposed a ban, yet in the same week a water main has burst.  You’d think they’d have emergency workers on the case as there is a shortage of water, but the water is still pumping out after a week.  The same water company has caused 9 beaches on the IOW to be closed due to pumping sewerage into the sea.


----------



## alibali (9 August 2022)

Soaking a summer sheet in a bucket of water (or any old sheet if the horse is sensible and can be trusted to stand) putting it on them, standing the horse in the shade in a breeze (or fan if necessary) will do an excellent job of cooling a horse without wasting loads of water hosing them down. Try it yourself with a wet Tshirt if you don't believe me, just make sure the neighbours aren't watching!

Obviously if aggressive cooling is required in a medical emergency or after strenuous exercise running water is best however if your goal is simply to make your horse a bit more comfortable after standing in the field wet rug, shade and breeze will do a great job and actually as a more gradual effect probably be more appreciated!

Collectively the human race needs to be more mindful of conserving resources and looking at how to make simple changes (like the suggestion above) to achieve their goals with more frugal techniques.


----------



## skinnydipper (9 August 2022)

HappyHollyDays said:



			It’s very large and even using all the water butts in the garden it wouldn’t make any difference to the levels. In the past when I’ve had to top it up with the hose it has taken most of the day, something I don’t like to do due to the PH of tap water. At the moment it’s not critical but has dropped about 2 feet so I’m hoping we get some meaningful rainfall in the next month or so. So the wildlife such as the hedgehogs who now can’t reach the water don’t go thirsty I’m filling containers and placing them around the edge.
		
Click to expand...


We used to keep koi and ran tap water through a multi pod purifier for top up.  They can work out quite pricy for a large pond and messy to change the media. 

I've just had a look and found these which might be a better option for you, though I don't think you can change the media when it is exhausted.

https://www.koicarp.co.uk/oase-dechlorinator/


----------



## criso (9 August 2022)

luckyoldme said:



			It's just a matter of opinion.
I personally don't think that a non working horse needs hosing  down every day unless it's overheating or has a specific health need .
Obviously you have a different opinion.
I can live with that.
		
Click to expand...

It's not a matter of opinion whether it's technically allowed

From Southern Water's own faq

And it says clean, not in cases of severe overheating. 

I try only to use what i need and am very careful with water whether there's a drought or not, despite how badly the water companies manage it because I don't want to waste resources.


----------



## Lindylouanne (9 August 2022)

Thank you for the link Skinnydipper. That looks a really good solution to ensuring the water remains neutral, something I’ve nothing seen before.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (9 August 2022)

criso said:



			Horse and hound today clarified what is allowed in a hosepipe ban 


Washing horses down with a hosepipe
Filling up water troughs and buckets with a hosepipe
Cleaning out lorries, trailers and stables with a hosepipe

You would expect people to be  sensible about whether  a horse needs hosing but it's due to get hot again this week and depending on where you are in the uk and your set up, then it may be necessary.
		
Click to expand...

Surely washing lorries and trailers is an unjustified waste of water in a hosepipe ban unless its a vets or transporter for hygiene reasons?


----------



## luckyoldme (9 August 2022)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			Surely washing lorries and trailers is an unjustified waste of water in a hosepipe ban unless its a vets or transporter for hygiene reasons?
		
Click to expand...

Of course it is.
Seriously I know people who will be out there washing their trucks and just like everyone else who can't think beyond their own wants they will come up with reasons to justify it


----------



## Sossigpoker (9 August 2022)

luckyoldme said:



			It's just a matter of opinion.
I personally don't think that a non working horse needs hosing  down every day unless it's overheating or has a specific health need .
Obviously you have a different opinion.
I can live with that.
		
Click to expand...

Whether the animal works or not , it deserves a little relief from the heat. If my horse is swearing in his stable,  he will get a shower , as will the others


----------



## Lindylouanne (9 August 2022)

Sossigpoker said:



			Whether the animal works or not , it deserves a little relief from the heat. If my horse is swearing in his stable,  he will get a shower , as will the others
		
Click to expand...

Fair enough but surely a bucket and sponge will suffice?


----------



## Tiddlypom (9 August 2022)

HappyHollyDays said:



			Fair enough but surely a bucket and sponge will suffice?
		
Click to expand...

Indeed. A little more effort for the owner, but a considerable saving of water used. What's not to like?


----------



## luckyoldme (9 August 2022)

Sossigpoker said:



			Whether the animal works or not , it deserves a little relief from the heat. If my horse is swearing in his stable,  he will get a shower , as will the others
		
Click to expand...

Jesus,
You are like a dog with a bone.
I don't agree with you, it's no big deal


----------



## Keith_Beef (9 August 2022)

meleeka said:



			A local water company had just imposed a ban, yet in the same week a water main has burst.  You’d think they’d have emergency workers on the case as there is a shortage of water, but the water is still pumping out after a week.  The same water company has caused 9 beaches on the IOW to be closed due to pumping sewerage into the sea.
		
Click to expand...

I remember one year in my childhood, I suppose it must have been 1976 when there was not simply a hosepipe ban but the water supply was cut off and there were standpipes or water bowsers in the street for us to go and collect water in buckets and Jerry cans.

Yup, found an article about it.
https://www.bbc.com/news/newsbeat-40358961


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (9 August 2022)

luckyoldme said:



			Of course it is.
Seriously I know people who will be out there washing their trucks and just like everyone else who can't think beyond their own wants they will come up with reasons to justify it
		
Click to expand...


Doesn't help horse and hound saying its fine either. How is washing down a horse box or trailer important enough to be eligible to be exempt unless like I say it's a vet or transporter one for hygiene purposes. Baffles me they are selling it as fine


----------



## meleeka (9 August 2022)

Keith_Beef said:



			I remember one year in my childhood, I suppose it must have been 1976 when there was not simply a hosepipe ban but the water supply was cut off and there were standpipes or water bowsers in the street for us to go and collect water in buckets and Jerry cans.

Yup, found an article about it.
https://www.bbc.com/news/newsbeat-40358961

Click to expand...

I remember that too.  My mum filled the bath early  in the morning with cold water as the standpipe was right up the end of the road.


----------



## Sossigpoker (9 August 2022)

luckyoldme said:



			Jesus,
You are like a dog with a bone.
I don't agree with you, it's no big deal
		
Click to expand...

Stop quoting me then 🙄🤣


----------



## Widgeon (9 August 2022)

Odyssey said:



			We need to radically rethink our water usage as individuals, it's about so much more than just hosepipes.
		
Click to expand...

Entirely aside from leaks (which I think is a major issue and it really pees me off that water companies are paying their execs lovely bonuses while not upgrading the pipes) I think your statement is true. This chart (below) is pretty old now but based on a newspaper article I read yesterday and now can't find (!), I believe it's still true that the "average" person in the UK uses more water than the average person in quite a lot of significantly hotter European countries. I don't really have time to dig into the statistics of exactly what we're using it for, but if anyone knows of a summary then I'd love to know. 

https://www.statista.com/chart/1959...he period from 2014,least with just 50 litres.


----------



## ycbm (9 August 2022)

Sossigpoker said:



			Whether the animal works or not , it deserves a little relief from the heat. If my horse is swearing in his stable,  he will get a shower , as will the others
		
Click to expand...


If my horse is swearing in his stable he'll get a very firm telling off for his potty mouth  🤣


----------



## CanteringCarrot (9 August 2022)

If my horse is swearing in his stable he's likely just repeating what I've said, and learnt it from me 😳


----------



## criso (9 August 2022)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			Surely washing lorries and trailers is an unjustified waste of water in a hosepipe ban unless its a vets or transporter for hygiene reasons?
		
Click to expand...

I quoted this as LOM was talking about what was allowed in a hosepipe ban and suggesting that it was only allowed in situations where welfare was compromised.  

I think it depends on the situation.

 Most people I know with their own  lorry sweep out after use, all transporters I've used do hose out between clients. But there might be times where you need water to clean your own lorry. 

As for hosing horses, I don't do it  much and usually wash off with a sponge but if you are on a yard with wooden stables and little shade in the field  like my last yard,  then it may be necessary to cool them down.  Even the concrete barn where I'm currently liveried, got so hot last heatwave when it was 40° that horses were sweating and breathing heavily and needed cooling.   Much like our homes, many stables weren't built with hot weather in mind.


----------



## criso (9 August 2022)

My horse swears when he sees me approaching with a hose as he thinks getting wet is a welfare issue which is why I don't do it very often.


----------



## Amymay (9 August 2022)

Sossigpoker said:



			Stop quoting me then 🙄🤣
		
Click to expand...

I want to know what your doing to make your horse keep swearing in his stable 🤷🏻‍♀️


----------



## Sossigpoker (9 August 2022)

ycbm said:



			If my horse is swearing in his stable he'll get a very firm telling off for his potty mouth  🤣
		
Click to expand...

TBF I do give him plenty to swear about 🤣


----------



## Sossigpoker (9 August 2022)

Amymay said:



			I want to know what your doing to make your horse keep swearing in his stable 🤷🏻‍♀️
		
Click to expand...

Just my usual shenanigans. 🤣


----------



## Tiddlypom (10 August 2022)

Just to say, this is what I use to wet my horse all over if I'm not using a hosepipe. This is a Haas wash brush with both sponge and bristles, but other makes are available . It helps to brush the water right into the coat, rather than the water running straight off.

5 litres of water in an old supplement pot is more than enough to saturate my 16.1 hh IDx all over. It wouldn't do for aggressive cooling of a horse post XC, but it's fine to keep a field kept horse comfortable.




I'm old enough to remember 1976, which was my A level year, and that taps did indeed run dry and many people had to rely on standpipes.


----------



## poiuytrewq (10 August 2022)

Question!  We are not on mains water so does a hose pipe ban apply if it happens in our area? 
Not that I use a hose pipe for any other reason than horses, well also to water my tomatoes as they are in such a silly position it’s hard to carry cans over. 
My garden and lawn died long ago.


----------



## Sussexbythesea (11 August 2022)

People can be as petulant as they want about what’s allowed or not during a ban or continuing to use water as much as they wish pre a ban but when water does actually run out or stand pipes are the only way of getting your water then we’ll all suffer as will our animals. This water also feeds our rivers and supports wildlife so over-abstraction will severely damage them. 

I just don’t understand that mentality unless everyone thinks the water companies are making it up and there really is an infinite supply of water they’re not telling us about. Private water supplies can also run dry by the way.


----------



## TGM (11 August 2022)

poiuytrewq said:



			Question!  We are not on mains water so does a hose pipe ban apply if it happens in our area?
Not that I use a hose pipe for any other reason than horses, well also to water my tomatoes as they are in such a silly position it’s hard to carry cans over.
My garden and lawn died long ago.
		
Click to expand...

If you have a private water supply (ie doesn't come from a water supply company) then if your local water supply company implement a ban then it won't apply to you.  Well that's what is says on the website of my water supply company on their FAQs about the ban.


----------



## milliepops (11 August 2022)

Sussexbythesea said:



			People can be as petulant as they want about what’s allowed or not during a ban or continuing to use water as much as they wish pre a ban but when water does actually run out or stand pipes are the only way of getting your water then we’ll all suffer as will our animals. This water also feeds our rivers and supports wildlife so over-abstraction will severely damage them.

I just don’t understand that mentality unless everyone thinks the water companies are making it up and there really is an infinite supply of water they’re not telling us about. Private water supplies can also run dry by the way.
		
Click to expand...

this!!  the news here was covering an Oxford village that had "run dry" and the water co were having to supply bottled water and tankers to pipe into the mains, i wouldnt be having very polite thoughts about people who were using water in a non-responsible way "because they could" if i was living there!


----------



## TGM (11 August 2022)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			Doesn't help horse and hound saying its fine either. How is washing down a horse box or trailer important enough to be eligible to be exempt unless like I say it's a vet or transporter one for hygiene purposes. Baffles me they are selling it as fine
		
Click to expand...

Horse & Hound are just clarifying what the details of the hosepipe ban are in respect of animals.  They are not saying do as you like!  In fact the very next paragraph after the exemptions they say:

"As long as you are genuinely using a hosepipe for the welfare of your horse and not abusing the interpretation of these rules, you should have no concerns. Responsible use of water is encouraged at the stables, as it is in your homes, to avoid putting added pressure on the supply during this period of high temperatures with little no rain forecast. "

But it is good for horse-owners to know they can use a hosepipe IF they need to.


----------



## Birker2020 (11 August 2022)

meleeka said:



			.  The same water company has caused 9 beaches on the IOW to be closed due to pumping sewerage into the sea.
		
Click to expand...

Oh no! We are due there in 4 weeks time and will be using the beaches a lot.
I seem to remember this happening before.


----------



## Smitty (11 August 2022)

A chap 3 doors down from me is washing his car meticulously with a hosepipe.   It's normally filthy!!!   I suspect he thinks he will beat the ban which must surely be coming.


----------



## poiuytrewq (11 August 2022)

TGM said:



			If you have a private water supply (ie doesn't come from a water supply company) then if your local water supply company implement a ban then it won't apply to you.  Well that's what is says on the website of my water supply company on their FAQs about the ban.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, I wasn’t sure if a hose ban was a blanket thing to the area rather than company, although I guess it’s not like electric where you can choose supplier maybe, so assume those two things are the same 🤦‍♀️


----------



## luckyoldme (11 August 2022)

We aren't on a hosepipe ban yet but anyone can see it's on the cards
Out of the 8 houses here 7 have yellow lawns.
The other one has a massive paddling pool, a sprinkler going and a lush green lawn.
Some people get it and can think.outside of their own wants, and others can't.


----------



## luckyoldme (12 August 2022)

Today I am brilliant.my bathroom is down stairs.
I kept my bathwater and syphoned it into a tub in the garden. It was really simple to do.
The only thing is the neighbours might think I'm using tap water as used the hose .
Don't you just love it when an idea works out first time with no hassle!


----------



## poiuytrewq (12 August 2022)

luckyoldme said:



			Today I am brilliant.my bathroom is down stairs.
I kept my bathwater and syphoned it into a tub in the garden. It was really simple to do.
The only thing is the neighbours might think I'm using tap water as used the hose .
Don't you just love it when an idea works out first time with no hassle!
		
Click to expand...

Very clever!


----------



## ester (12 August 2022)

milliepops said:



			this!!  the news here was covering an Oxford village that had "run dry" and the water co were having to supply bottled water and tankers to pipe into the mains, i wouldnt be having very polite thoughts about people who were using water in a non-responsible way "because they could" if i was living there!
		
Click to expand...

Haddenham here has had to have bottles delivered but that’s because they’ve had I think at least 5 major leaks in the last couple of weeks so the water tower was dry and was going to take some time to replenish once they’d fixed the latest one (which happened yesterday)


----------



## Lindylouanne (12 August 2022)

luckyoldme said:



			Today I am brilliant.my bathroom is down stairs.
I kept my bathwater and syphoned it into a tub in the garden. It was really simple to do.
The only thing is the neighbours might think I'm using tap water as used the hose .
Don't you just love it when an idea works out first time with no hassle!
		
Click to expand...

This is exactly what my mum did in 76. We lived in a bungalow and she and my Nan had a thriving vegetable patch in the garden all watered with bath water. We didn’t have the same type of soap products that we do now so water always used to look scummy after everyone had been through it but the veggies tasted fine.


----------



## Carrottom (12 August 2022)

My runner beans are watered twice a day with the washing water. Feed of tomato feed once a week.


----------



## luckyoldme (12 August 2022)

I fitted a drain and a water butt to my potting shed in spring.
It saves the back of the shed from getting all soaked and covered in green moss. I just like the idea of not wasting water.


----------



## rabatsa (13 August 2022)

luckyoldme said:



			We aren't on a hosepipe ban yet but anyone can see it's on the cards
Out of the 8 houses here 7 have yellow lawns.
The other one has a massive paddling pool, a sprinkler going and a lush green lawn.
Some people get it and can think.outside of their own wants, and others can't.
		
Click to expand...

The neighbour with the horror child?


luckyoldme said:



			Today I am brilliant.my bathroom is down stairs.
I kept my bathwater and syphoned it into a tub in the garden. It was really simple to do.
The only thing is the neighbours might think I'm using tap water as used the hose .
Don't you just love it when an idea works out first time with no hassle!
		
Click to expand...

When you have to save even more water then you can flush the loo with the bathwater.


----------



## luckyoldme (13 August 2022)

rabatsa said:



			The neighbour with the horror child?


When you have to save even more water then you can flush the loo with the bathwater.
		
Click to expand...

Yes😲
They must have been stalking me on here because he is not around very much!

On another note , out and about on the bikes we noticed the pea harvest is very poor.not enough rain for them. Even the Scottish Borders are dry; Later on in the year we won't have any peas because of Brexit/government/Ukraine.


----------



## anguscat (16 August 2022)

luckyoldme said:



			Today I am brilliant.my bathroom is down stairs.
I kept my bathwater and syphoned it into a tub in the garden. It was really simple to do.
The only thing is the neighbours might think I'm using tap water as used the hose .
Don't you just love it when an idea works out first time with no hassle!
		
Click to expand...

I’ve always rather hankered after one of those Edwardian looking contraptions for holding water and wheeling it around the garden. They look like a metal bin on a trolley frame with two handles at waist height. Definitely lust-worthy. Sigh….


----------



## luckyoldme (16 August 2022)

This looks like something my hubby would come up with,!


----------



## anguscat (16 August 2022)

luckyoldme said:



View attachment 97769

This looks like something my hubby would come up with,!
		
Click to expand...

Yes!!! Definitely to be lusted after! Until they start to leak!


----------



## luckyoldme (16 August 2022)

anguscat said:



			Yes!!! Definitely to be lusted after! Until they start to leak!
		
Click to expand...

It is a thing of beauty!


----------



## MagicMelon (5 September 2022)

I have one of those barrels with my stable guttering going down into it. We have to be very careful with water in our house (my stables are right next door so we share same water supply) as we are on a private well, with these dry summers now a lot of my neighbours wells have gone dry or failed completely. Ours has gone dry a couple times this summer so we are always very careful about using it. I have the barrel as a backup in case I cant use the tap for filling their water buckets daily. I think you guys are very lucky you only have a hosepipe ban - because we're private, we get no help at all when we run out!  We have been quoted £10k to get a borehole done and connecting to mains would cost even more. Nightmare!


----------

